# Infusion of TPA



## LIBBYM2 (Aug 19, 2009)

I have an op note that says the Physician put in an infusion catheter with ports. It was positioned so the top port was in the common Femoral artery and the distal port was in the popliteal artery. Tpa was begun and continued over night. 

I have never seen them use an infusion catheter with two ports. How would this be coded?  Should I bill CPT: 37201,75896 only once?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## dpeoples (Aug 19, 2009)

LIBBYM2 said:


> I have an op note that says the Physician put in an infusion catheter with ports. It was positioned so the top port was in the common Femoral artery and the distal port was in the popliteal artery. Tpa was begun and continued over night.
> 
> I have never seen them use an infusion catheter with two ports. How would this be coded?  Should I bill CPT: 37201,75896 only once?
> 
> Thanks for your help!



Yes, since this is one catheter (w/two ports) and both ports are in the same family of vessels (femoral/popliteal), in the same leg, you should only code the infusion x 1. If infusion were performed through two catheters, one in each leg for instance, then you could code this twice.
You should also code for the catheter placement but you need to know the access site for accuracy.

HTH


----------



## LIBBYM2 (Aug 20, 2009)

okay that makes sense.  Thanks for clarifying!


----------

